# I found all the answers!



## RCP

http://www.google.com/intl/en/landing/cadie/index.html
Everything you need to know!


----------



## NEPS.US

I heard they just put Jack Pauhl in a box.


----------



## painttofish

I read that and now my head hurts. Wine may help.


----------



## Bender

May I recommend a nice strawberry MadDog 20/20...


----------



## nEighter

Bender said:


> May I recommend a nice strawberry MadDog 20/20...



Recommend THUNDERBIRD while you are at it :no:


A nice Hercules Double IPA might be better for your cause!


----------



## painttofish

Bender said:


> May I recommend a nice strawberry MadDog 20/20...



Maddog?? LOL. No wonder your bender! Last time I had that I think I was 16:whistling2: STRAWBERRY.


----------



## Bender

PTF said:


> Last time I had that I think I was 16


LOL No Doubt

I still see it on the store shelves and it always makes me chuckle.
Pure poison:blink:


----------



## JNLP

I get a bottle of Orange Jubilee every once in a while. :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy




----------



## Bender

It sure made the fat chicks pretty:chef:


----------



## JNLP

ProWallGuy said:


>


Wild Irish Rose on ice. That brings back memories too. About 2 months ago... :whistling2:


----------



## painttofish

Bender said:


> It sure made the fat chicks pretty:chef:


:lol::lol::lol: MMMMM.. Fat chicks.:thumbup:


----------



## painttofish

ProWallGuy said:


>



"Workin on the NIGHT TRAIN" OUCH! OUCH!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## CApainter

CADIE's evolution means human devolution.


----------



## Bender

That pic gave me a hangover


----------



## ProWallGuy

Only thing missing is the 5th of 8ball!


Chillin wit my homies:


----------



## WisePainter

I am not sure if I want to add a post to this thread...

DOH!


----------



## BrushJockey

That's def allstar right there bros. I'm downin a colt 45 mysef.


----------



## MAK-Deco

painttofish said:


> :lol::lol::lol: MMMMM.. Fat chicks.:thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy

ProWallGuy said:


>


Several cuts of this seminal record have actually garnered a permanent spot on my ipod. :blush:


----------



## ProWallGuy

And before anyone remarks:

seminal _Adjective_
*1*. highly original and influential: seminal thinkers


----------



## RCP

May as well totally derail this thread!


----------



## ProWallGuy

Yeah sorry! That was a complete hijack. :whistling2:


----------



## Bender

:w00t::w00t::w00t:



:tooth::tt2:


----------



## RCP

Now back on topic, anyone remember Tyrolia or Spanada wine!


----------



## MAK-Deco

RCP said:


> May as well totally derail this thread!


thats just wrong... The picture is something Tim would post not you Chris..


----------



## painttofish

MAK-Deco said:


> thats just wrong... The picture is something Tim would post not you Chris..



I thought that was Tim on the left?


----------



## painttofish

ProWallGuy said:


>



PWG, Is that a shelf on you scaffolding? Top shelf? Shelf below must hold the paper and tools right?


----------



## Last Craftsman

Bender said:


> It sure made the fat chicks pretty:chef:


And all this time, I thought it was what made pretty chicks fat.

:brows:


----------



## painttofish

Last Craftsman said:


> And all this time, I thought it was what made pretty chicks fat.
> 
> :brows:



Not if they drink mandarin and soda!


----------



## ProWallGuy

painttofish said:


> PWG, Is that a shelf on you scaffolding? Top shelf? Shelf below must hold the paper and tools right?


That is right above my desk in the office. When I get pissed, I kick it, and whatever falls on me, I drink. :drink:


----------



## painttofish

ProWallGuy said:


> That is right above my desk in the office. When I get pissed, I kick it, and whatever falls on me, I drink. :drink:



I like the way you work! I like to kick stuff too but what usually falls costs me $$$ that I have to eat. I'll work on better placement.


----------

